
My students made zines, and so can you(rs) - dwenzek
http://composition.al/blog/2019/06/29/my-students-made-zines-and-so-can-yours/
======
dwenzek
This post makes me discover "zines". This is an efficient way to share some
knowledge on a tool like strace [[https://jvns.ca/debugging-
zine.pdf](https://jvns.ca/debugging-zine.pdf)]. Having this applied to
academic papers and ideas is really a cute idea.

~~~
nerdponx
These have been popular for a long time in various alt/underground/subculture
communities either for disseminating news/information or publishing literature
and other printable media in a low-budget way (eg. interviews with artists, a
"how not to starve on tour" guide for punk bands, etc). Interesting and
slightly jarring to see them used in a "high tech" context.

~~~
badcede
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N-
HhIYmHeo#t=50](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N-HhIYmHeo#t=50)

------
isquaredr
Professor Kuper, thank you so much for pushing the envelope on new teaching
ideas at the school. With the over enrollment in the program, personal
interaction between the professors and the students is sometimes lost. I
commend you for helping to engage the students on a more personal level beyond
grading scripts and crowd graded assignments. I hope you continue giving
creative assignments in your classes to help combat the assumption that
Computer Science is a field where creativity is not valued.

------
falsedan
If you don’t have a long-arm stapler for binding, you can take two normal
swing-arm staplers and use the anvil from one to strike against with the
other. Not as neat but can do in a pinch.

Also I mush prefer PDFs that aren’t formatted for print: printing booklet
order is trivial, but undoing the formatting into single-page is a nightmare

------
golem14
Reminds me of the cartoon guides to xxx series by Larry Gonick. Strangely fun,
even for non cartoony topics like calculus and genetics…

